# Permanent Car wax??



## misterbeefy (Apr 18, 2006)

Have any of you had any experience with this or a product similar to it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-N-...068119393QQcategoryZ50450QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CarC...066512282QQcategoryZ50450QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If so, what are your thoughts? Is it worth it, or just a scam?


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

It's the modern day snake oil. There's no such thing as permanent wax. Those products are likely polymer sealants (like Rejex or Zaino). Will they last longer than carnauba wax? Perhaps. Will they have the depth of color and shine that a quality carnauba has? No. Will they last the life of your car? :rofl:


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Stream sounds like he's right. 
The claims sound like the product is a typical polydimethylsiloxane sealant and while they last quite a while, they don't last forever.
A cleaner plus a sealant? 
Look at the Klasse Twins, a cleaner (All In One) and a sealant (SG).
If you want to give the sealants a try, check out the Klasse line, or Jeff's Werkstatt products, or Finish Kare products. I'd shy away from the ebay product.
While sealants offer long lasting protection plus a high shine, some think the shine looks too artificial like Saran Wrap and will top with a quality carnauba for an extra depth and richness.
-John C.


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

I've used Meguiar's NXT with good results. Any product claiming to be "permanent wax" is bogus. Sort of like "Liquid Siding" for your house.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Buy "Death and Taxes" if you want permanent.


----------



## Batcave (May 28, 2006)

*I've had it on almost a year*

Hi, I actually have this on my car. It is great stuff. It seems to be protected as well almost a year later. My car is shinier after a simple automatic car wash than it ever was before.

It says that it "Ain't Car Wax". It is a two step cleaning process with a coating process and a sealant process.

One unexpected experience with it though, I put some vinyl lettering on my car after the about two weeks after the application and the lettering on the sides and hood blew off in the rain! I guess that is what it was supposed to do.

When I bought my 2001 Grand Am used, I didn't realize that the plastic side mirrors were faded from wax because of the dressing that the dealership put on them. After the dressing wore off, I was left with faded black mirrors. I asked the local body shop if they knew of a way to restore the color, and they told me the only thing that could be done would be to sand it and paint it with the body paint. Matrix Micro-Coatings process did restore the mirrors to their original black color.

It takes at least half a day to clean, coat and seal with the kit but it buffs easily. After the first application, I was impressed enough to buy two kits for my dad's car and truck and one for my wife's Jeep.

Batcave Productions
www.batcave-productions.com
[email protected]
262-284-8874


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

Batcave said:


> Hi, I actually have this on my car. It is great stuff. It seems to be protected as well almost a year later. My car is shinier after a simple automatic car wash than it ever was before.
> 
> It says that it "Ain't Car Wax". It is a two step cleaning process with a coating process and a sealant process.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. May, 2006 join date and owner of Pontiac. What, pray tell, has brought you to this humble gathering of BMW owners to extoll the virtues of this product? Could you possibly have a wee interest in it?


----------



## Batcave (May 28, 2006)

*The Best Car Wax Ain't Car Wax*

Yeah, I build inexpensive web sites and provide FrontPage web hosting. I thought that driving around in a BMW Roadster or a Corvette would be too ostentatious. The Grand Am fits my lifestyle and personality.

I guess i do have a WEE interest in that Matrix Micro-Coatings hosts their web site on my servers.

If you check out the video on the-best-car-wax-aint-car-wax.com, that is my car being coated.

I do not own any of Matrix Micro-Coatings company, nor do I receive a commission or anything like that. I did have knowledge of the product though and thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not criticizing your choice of vehicle; I just wonder what brought you to this forum about BMW's. It does appear that you have some financial interest in the product.

I spent a day in Port Washington a few summers ago, by the way. Very nice place.


----------



## Batcave (May 28, 2006)

*On The Cover of Performance BMW Magazine*

Hi Again, John, the owner of Matrix Microcoatings, forwarded the following email to me:

John,

Okay, you got my vote: I've been around and have worked with some of the best paint products and have yet to come across such a product as your Matrix Micro Coating. When I finished my car, it impressed the hell out of me. I mean, I know detail and I know what to look for and the result was nothing like I expected. I mean, with most two part Urethanes one trys to achieve that long lost lacquer look. Matrix makes the paint look as good as a hand rubbed lacquer coating. The paint is like glass, better than it has ever looked before. In fact, the car is on the cover of a worldwide publication, getting much attention. Attached is the cover shot.

Great stuff. I will certainly have lots of questions about the product at car shows.

Take care,

Zane

-------------- Original message from [email protected]: --------------

Dear Mr. Zane Coker,
Thank you for your inquiry. Recently you wrote: "I'm applying Matrix to a show car (Glasurit black, base coat/clear coat). My question is on the hyper gloss: can this be built up in coats? What effect does the sealer have once applied? I'm at the hyper gloss stage and I want to build as much coats as possible but need to know if this is acceptable. Is the sealer necessary once the hyper gloss is built up to a super shine? Or does the sealer dull a bit the coated paint? Just checking to make sure I get it right. Zane"
Yes, HyperGloss can, through multiple applications, build up an appreciable film thickness. In fact, the base resin in both coatings works best when it can spread out onto a surface rather than piling up onto itself. Your next question is very appropriate because, unlike HyperGloss, multiple coats of HyperSeal will reach a point of diminishing returns, perhaps even after two additional coats on highly non-porous surfaces, e.g. a new paint finish like that with which you are working. HyperSeal is necessary for the performance of the overall system in that it contains nanoparticles that are specifically designed to lower the surface energy of the surface (making it extremely slick) and increase mar resistance (making it less susceptible to road chipping). In addition, the nanoparticles add to the depth of the paint's gloss by further smoothing the surface and creating a microscopic prism effect that results in a finer distinction of image (even greater reflectivity). 
I hope this answers your questions and look forward to learning about your experience with our products.

Sincerely,

John Suerth
Customer Care
Matrix Micro-Coatings, Inc,
800.773.3949


----------

